# Springfield JD Expo



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

I was just wondering how may of our members went to the Springfield Ohio , John Deere Expo this past weekend...


There were so many nice tractors there... Saturday was the day to go....no rain that day... 

We had a wonderful time, and saw some really nice tractors.

Did everyone here, get to attend the show?

Hope so... Take Care..."DJ"


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

About once a year I make a trek from Green Country Oklahoma to upstate NY, but have been so busy this year I barely can get to Springfield MO.

Post some pictures of the event, we all benifit DJ!!


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Forgot the camera....*



> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *About once a year I make a trek from Green Country Oklahoma to upstate NY, but have been so busy this year I barely can get to Springfield MO.
> 
> Post some pictures of the event, we all benifit DJ!! *






:secret: Would you believe I forgot the camera?????? And then forgot to stop and buy a "throw away" along the way....:argh: 


It is all " hubby's fault......unchin: If he would have just fell down.... cracked his head... little tractors would have fell out of his head... and reminded me...LOLL 

Now really... we were not going to go... because of all the rain... but decided at 6:00am... to " go for it." left in a hurry... and just "plain" forgot..

Once we got there... there was just so much to see... we never thought about leaving... to get one..

Sorry... If another friend got pics... when he was there... I will borrow them... and post pics...

Take Care... "DJ"


----------

